# Finally got a decent pic of him



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a pic(better quality) of the Smokey Veil I rescued from Petsmart.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

He/she looks really nice. Glad the rescue went well.


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

I couldn't see the thing languishing in some 10 gallon Community tank with a bunch of fin-nipping Zebras and Barbs.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes a cutie. I bet when he settles in and unclamps he will be much happier.


----------



## BIG-G (Nov 2, 2012)

nice angel good luck with it. I love how these fish just sort of float in the water.


----------

